# Id....sauger, walleye, or saugeye



## SeanStone

This was caught in Ohio Brush creek near Peebles, Ohio....no where near any saugeye stocked lake and 20 miles, or more, from the ohio river. 

I catch very few saugeye, walleye, or sauger to really know the clear difference. Im guessing a saugeye... its not nearly as dark as the sauger we have caught from the ohio river. And its not nearly as green as the walleye I have seen from Erie. 

Now the fact that its no where near a stocked body of water has me lost. My gut tells me it cant be a saugeye.....but it doesn't look like the other options. I guess it could have came up the creek from the ohio river.......a very long journey.

Can anyone make a good guess from thia pic?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap

I vote sauger.


----------



## missionfishin

another vote for sauger.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyefisher7

I agree with sauger


----------



## BigFishHunter

Did it have spots or bars in the membrane between the rays on the dorsal fin?


----------



## SeanStone

BigFishHunter said:


> Did it have spots or bars in the membrane between the rays on the dorsal fin?


At the time I didnt think to look. I got home and did some research and found out that that was one of the distinguishing characteristics. Ill definately look next time.


Thanks everyone.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishHunter

Okay. I would have to guess Sauger. The dorsal looks a little spotty from what I can see.


----------



## 1basshunter

It's a sauger and a nice one at that!


----------



## Daveo76

Sean , here's a Sauger. was it close to this?
Notice the spots on the fin, usually in a row
Good job Amanda!!


----------



## SeanStone

Daveo76 said:


> Sean , here's a Sauger. was it close to this?
> Notice the spots on the fin, usually in a row
> Good job Amanda!!


Yea it had the spots but the colouration was weird. It was almost solid tan. Ive never seen them like that 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishHunter

The coloration of most fishes can vary depending on water clarity and temperature.


----------



## Daveo76

BigFishHunter said:


> The coloration of most fishes can vary depending on water clarity and temperature.


Absolutely. Look at the lack of color in this bad Sauger that tried to eat a Superfluke half his size while I was Wiper fishing Had the rows so I knew it was a Sauger. Another one under a float with a finesse minnow fishing for Whites


----------

